# Opinion...Rikon vs. Jet vs. Steel City



## MesquiteMan (Oct 3, 2009)

I am wanting to buy an expensive mini lathe.  I already have a really nice full size Nova DVR that I love and will continue to do most of my turning on.  I want the mini so that I can start doing demos at places such as a scout club meeting and so that I have an extra lathe so my wife can help me out on an order of 35 pens I have to get done ASAP.

I DO NOT want to order something so it would have to be locally available at Woodcraft.  My choices are:

Jet JML-1014I: 10"x14" non variable speed for $350
Jet JML-1014IVS: 10"x14 variable speed for $430
Steel City 5 Speed Mini Lathe $320
RIKON Mini Lathe $280

I have a Rikon 18" bandsaw and am very pleased with it.  I know Jet is pretty much the "gold standard" when it comes to mini lathes but I am not sure it is worth the extra money since I already have a really good lathe.  Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Curtis


----------



## alphageek (Oct 3, 2009)

Curtis... I have and LOVE the 1014I... And turned recently on Eds VS....

I LOVE!!!! my Jet and would really recommend the VS one.   You never know when the VS will come in as a benefit and the Jets truely are GREAT little lathes.

Why would you want to add a 'fair' lathe as a backup to a very good lathe.   If you get a VERY good little lathe, you'll be all set for it to become your 'primary' pen lathe in case you tie up your bigger one with a different project?

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 3, 2009)

I have both the Jet 1014 & Steel City. The Jet wins hands down regarding "torque" (power) but I like VS feature of the Steel City Lathe. You won't go wrong with either one. VS on a mini is nice and well worth paying the little extra $$$$$ regardless of brand.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 3, 2009)

Have a Jet 1642 & 1014 mini love both of them.  My mini doesn't have index feature or VS which is fine with me. 

Price & features make the Rikon a great choice. Especially for what you want to use it for.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 3, 2009)

Remember, this will only be used for demos and as a backup.  I have no intentions at all of using it as a primary lathe when I have a $2000 lathe sitting there that does everything I want.  This lathe will ONLY be used for pens so I could care less about torque.  My DVR has more torque than I will ever need.  This is purely a luxy item so I am a little hesitant to spend $400+.  As for VS...when I turn on my DVR, I don't evne use it there!  I have 3 speeds for turning pens...3500 for turning, 1500 for sanding and applying CA, and off!

Thanks so far to everyone who has replied!  Keep the opinions coming, please!


----------



## papaturner (Oct 3, 2009)

Curtis, I have the Steel City 5 speed and have absolutely no problems. I would however if I had it to go over opt for the varible speed.


----------



## shebda (Oct 3, 2009)

Curtis,

I've demo'd Jet JML-1014I, RIKON Mini Lathe, and the new Delta midi lathe 46-455.  I have the Jet JML-1014I and have no issues with it.  The only lathe in your list I did'nt like was the Jet-1014IVS which I've been able to fiddle around with in the stores.  The variable speed control box is mounted on the side and felt flimsy.  Also, in my ideal world, a variable speed lathe would have a digital readout.  Otherwise the 1014IVS is a solid option.

The Rikon and Delta have indexing and laser engraved depth measurements on the tail stock.  All are good machines, the power switch on all are located in different locations.  So if your use to going to a certain location on you DVR this could be a consideration.  On the Rikon, I liked the tool caddy on the back of the head stock.  For the Delta, the power switch was on the top of the head stock and a bigger tool caddy on the back of the tail stock area.  With a taller tail stock due to the larger swing of the midi reach of the tool caddy was awkward.  Also, during the demo, the headstock bearing was running extremely hot.  I am not sure if this was unique to this specific lathe or a common issue.  However, the Delta rep indicated it was unique to the specific lathe.  If your local Woodcraft has this model available ask for them to test it at max speed for you.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a Jet and a Rikon, if I was to buy another lathe, it would be another Rikon. If for no other reason then the customer service issue I have had with both companies. Rikon said no problem and sent the part out to me next day, Jet had me jump through hoops just to prove that the machine was what I said it was and they caused me enough headache to make me wish I never bought a thing from them. My Rikon is my main lathe and has never let me down.


----------



## Bree (Oct 3, 2009)

Your wife is going to be using it so get the best.  Delta 46-460.  It is the top of the line Mini/Midi lathe.  Woodcraft now carries it.  Just ask them for it.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 3, 2009)

I cannot compare for you, but I have had my Jet 1014 for about 5 years without a single problem.  As for the variable speed, I only use two speeds... Mach 2 with my hair on fire... and Off.


----------



## JimMc7 (Oct 3, 2009)

wolftat said:


> <snip> Jet had me jump through hoops just to prove that the machine was what I said it was and they caused me enough headache to make me wish I never bought a thing from them. <snip>


 
My experience was just the opposite.  Switch on my 1220VS stuck in the "on" position and Jet sent a new one with no hassle.  I think it depends on the CS rep you draw and what kind of mood they are in that day.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 3, 2009)

Curtis, I have a Steel City variable speed and I love it, the only problems I've had was the on off switch, which they replaced fast.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 3, 2009)

The new Delta that was mentioned here is the big winner in alot of magazines because of the different VS system and larger motor. 

But if it is strickly for pens then any of the lathes will do. But like you said the jet 1014 is the gold standard and there are many out there. I have both the 1014 and the 1220 but mine are VS and would not get it without it. I too do not look for a torque thing with a mini lathe for it will do all the small items I make. But with vs I can slow the lathe to drill and to do CA finishing.  You do not want to be drilling at those high speeds with fostner bits which I use alot. I vote for the jet and the size is your call. That is my 2¢ (got the cent sign to work, yea)


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't think you could go wrong with any of them. That being said if you going to do demos, I don't think you want the granite lathe from Steel City.  I have the Jet 1220 and like it a lot, and I can't find many differences between it and the Rikon.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 3, 2009)

The new Steel City Granite lathe is nearly double the weight of any of the other lathes, I know just moving my cast iron steel city is heavy enough.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 3, 2009)

If the primary reason for buying it will be for doing demos, you may want to compare the weight of each machine.


----------



## artme (Oct 3, 2009)

Have A Jet 1014 and love it. Would love to have EVS, but I manage without it.


----------



## bobo383 (Oct 3, 2009)

JimMc7 said:


> My experience was just the opposite.  Switch on my 1220VS stuck in the "on" position and Jet sent a new one with no hassle.  I think it depends on the CS rep you draw and what kind of mood they are in that day.



+1 in favor of Jet, also the luck of the draw when it comes to the CS rep.  My 1014 arrived with a misaligned taper in the headstock.  Jet customer service asked me a couple troubleshooting questions and sent out a new headstock that I received in a couple days by UPS.

The only other problem I had with the 1014 was when I broke the tool rest turning a bowl.  I was using a shop-made tool almost 3 feet long and got a nasty catch in oak trying to turn the inside of the bowl about 4" away from the rest.  Not really the lathe's fault, I don't think.  

The 1014 was a fine lathe and I wish I still had it.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok, I personally would not put anyone on to a non VS lathe, especially my wife if she was willing to help me and I would be upset if she was on a nova and I was on a belt changer. That said, I have turned on the Rikon and it is a good lathe. If you can handle only one speed, there is nothing wrong with it.

That said, a Wilton or Shop Fox or the HF version is a good, mini, VS lathe. I turned hundreds of pens on one before I upgraded to my steel city vs. And it is cheap, and lighter than the others mentioned. Just $.02


----------



## knowltoh (Oct 3, 2009)

I have the 1014 Jet Variable speed and love it.  Variable speed is a must for me


----------



## stolicky (Oct 3, 2009)

Man, first an upgrade in pressure pots, and now a new lathe??

I started with e 1014I and it is a solid machine.  My club has about a dozen of them that get transported around and they hold up pretty well.

However, once i got the big 1642 with VS, I don't know how I ever lived without it.

The mini's do make pretty good buffers though!


----------



## DennisM (Oct 3, 2009)

I bought the rikon as a first lathe, and was more then happy with it.

It is a a very stable and solid machine, turned with no problems and having to change the belt on the pullys was easier on the rikon then on a jet, On the rikon the side panel just flips down and there are the pullys, on the jet they are accessed from behind and a panel..

Other then that, the rikon isnt the lightest lathe there, it is very solid! But for the money I will be buying another as soon as I can!


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been researching these 3 lathes myself looking for my first lathe. I ended up choosing the Rikon bc of all the great feedback I've read on this forum. The weight of the Steel City is about double of the other two so I would consider that with how much traveling you will be doing.  Happy choosing


----------



## Scotchman-Turner (Oct 3, 2009)

I would recommend the jet 1014 vs, i have not had any trouble yet after over 900 pens.


----------



## traderdon55 (Oct 3, 2009)

I started turning a couple of years ago and after shopping around I went with the Rikon. I have turned on Jets and not putting them down I prefer the Rikon for more power and ease of belt changing. About 6 months ago I got a Nova 3000 and really like it. Even though I use the Nova most of the time I still would not part with my Rikon.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have two older Jet mini's VS, and am very happy with them.


----------



## jedgerton (Oct 4, 2009)

Curtis,

I have a JET 1014 with the PSI VS conversion motor.  The JET is a great lathe but I have to differ with the normal comments I see here with respect to the VS option.  I'm constantly moving belts on the lathe even with the VS capability.  I turn everything for pens at top speed (just less than 4000 rpm) but always move the belt in order to get down to the 800-1500 rpm range where I sand and apply CA.

My two cents, since it is a backup tool, go with the Rikon.  It's a solid tool as you already know and loss of the VS capability is a minor issue IMHO.

By the way, if you are doing a demo for a Scout group and need a hand, I would be glad to help.  I've done one of these for a group of Webelos and Cubs and it was a blast!  The kids love it especially when you give them some hands on time with their pen.

John


----------



## Mac (Oct 4, 2009)

One thing to consider is VS .
your primary lathe is VS, If you change speeds alot on your VS lathe , you are going to be used to the VS knob ,not changing belt from pulley to pulley all the time.I would think about this.
I have turned on the rikon and it is a well made lathe, to me as good as a jet ,as I have used several  jets at turning school held by our AAW club.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 4, 2009)

MesquiteMan, where is the photo of your new Rikon mini lathe? 

Woodcraft sales ends on the 31st!


----------



## LEAP (Oct 4, 2009)

For a non VS the Rikon gets my vote hands down. Have used both the Jet and Rikon and the ease of changing the belt and overall feel of the lathe is just better. Not knocking the Jet it's a good lathe but not for the price and useability I'd go with the Rikon again.


----------



## beck3906 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a used 1014 I could let go for very little.  Only has 1 speed....really slow.  Seems the motor is gone.  Has a funny smell to it.  :biggrin::biggrin:

It has been a workhorse otherwise.


----------



## DennisM (Oct 4, 2009)

beck3906 said:


> I have a used 1014 I could let go for very little. Only has 1 speed....really slow. Seems the motor is gone. Has a funny smell to it. :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> It has been a workhorse otherwise.


 
PM sent..


----------



## Mikey (Oct 4, 2009)

I had a Delta Midi and sold it. Then bought a Rikon but something was wrong with it and I had to retunrn it to Woodcraft. I got credit and bought the Jet non VS with indexing. I love my jet lathe and if one already has a full size lathe I would buy it again. JMO

The rikon was nice because it had a larger swing, but if you already have a full size, who cares.


----------



## KenV (Oct 4, 2009)

Two points --  

1.  If your wife is going to be the support turner, it makes a lot of sense to me (based on some years experience) that extending the opportunity for her to make the selection based on what ever she thinks is important.   She will likely not select on the same criteria you do, but will have something that seems to fit her.

2.  I was impressed with the stand and rig that Bonnie Klein had at the Desert Woodturners Roundup --  Bosch construction Saw stand with a Walmart Cart Blue cart basket bottom on it with the Jet Midi (or what ever one your wife selects) bolted down.  moved nice, traveled nice, and will cause me to keep an eye in irrigation ditches next time to Tucson to get me one of those blue carts -- and put wheels under the Jet 1014VS I keep down there.

(I am well satisfied with the Jet after using it for a couple of snobird seasons in Tucson-- Like variable speed, and suspect your wife might appreciate it even if you do not use it.)

P.S.  -- Like what I saw of the new Delta -- but that is the kind of thing you would get if you expected your wife our young one might move to doing more turning.....


----------



## jnelson (Oct 5, 2009)

Go green!  Buy the RIkon


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 5, 2009)

I have two of the Jet 1014i'S and have never had a problem with either (3+years).  I converted one to variable speed with the PSI(?) kit, and never change speeds!  The only consistent problem I have heard of is the on/off switch, so I hooked mine up to foot treadles and leave them on, switch is fine!


----------



## GouletPens (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't speak to any of the lathes you're asking about, but my experience with Rikon's customer service is great. I had an arm for the table on my Rikon disc/belt sander break after about a year, called them up, and they sent a new on right away. It was the wrong arm, so I called them up and they sent another one. They sent the same wrong one again. I called them up again and asked them why they kept sending the wrong one, turns out the part number they had for those arms were mixed up in the operation manual. They sent out the right one to me. All 3 times the shipping was fast, they were nice and helpful on the phone, and I never had to pay a dime for anything. I know they stand behind their products and I have two extra arms in case they break!:tongue:


----------



## StatProf (Oct 5, 2009)

*Love my Rikon*

Have a Rikon and a Jet 1442. LOVE the Rikon. And maybe it's just be, but I like having the extra throat clearance. Makes me feel more comfortable and not like I am actually working on a "mini."

My $0.02,
StatProf


----------



## pensbydesign (Oct 6, 2009)

i have two jet 14 love them had a rikon returned it defective out of the box. the jet is smaller and lighter to move.


----------



## stolicky (Oct 6, 2009)

Man, this thread makes things clear as mud, huh?

Well, the original post said an "expensive mini lathe".  After everything I have read and heard, much more beyond this thread, I think that if you were willing to step up to a 'midi' lathe, the new Delta's are really the the better choice on the market right now.  Now, they are considered a 'midi' with a 12.5" swing, but the Rikon has a 12" swing and it is considered a 'mini'; and also 16.5" versus 16" between centers, respectively.  A little confusing when they are so close....

The largest negative point to the delta seems to be the added weight over the others.


----------



## Dario (Oct 6, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> As for VS...when I turn on my DVR, I don't evne use it there!  I have 3 speeds for turning pens...3500 for turning, 1500 for sanding and applying CA, and off!



You do use it...how are you changing speed if not?

You may not think of the hassle of changing belts right now because of your VS capability but you will miss it once you got one w/o.

I am a big Jet fan but even a bigger VS fan.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 6, 2009)

Curtis, I cannot give you an opinion on any of the lathes you have to choose from. But I did have a thought when I read your question. Since I will soon be looking to make the same decision, I know that the Jet would already have a couple of marks in its favor simply because so many other turners have one. That support alone being available to me is a fairly big selling point. I have spent years using a lathe that no one has ever heard of. when it comes to solving problems or finding parts I am pretty much on my own. 
I thought I would just give you one more consideration to toss in your cauldron, as if you didn't have enough already.


----------



## avbill (Oct 6, 2009)

I have extra large hands and the Rikon was the only mini lathe what allowed me to change belts easily.   I would love a variable speed. But wait. Rikon has a variable speed mini-lath now!   ASk Woodcraft about it.  I had a personal phone call with the VP at Rikon in July about the var. Rikon.   Its available now!

BTW  And for all us Rikon lathe owners they also have the conversion kit so we can change out our mini lathe to a variable speed lathe too!  

If my wife reads this  Christmas is just 81 days away!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Oct 6, 2009)

Jet JML-1014IVS: 10"x14 variable speed for $430


----------



## penhead (Oct 6, 2009)

Curtis,
I have the Nova DVR XP and just recently purchased the Nova 1624-44 for SWMBO (and is a great help 
Both are great lathes and work well.
But like a lot of turners, I started with a Jet 1014VS, and have drug it around (sometimes almost literally) to many demo's for over four years.  It has never let me down..!!..I would highly suggest the VS no matter which choice you make.


----------



## traderdon55 (Oct 6, 2009)

> And for all us Rikon lathe owners they also have the conversion kit so we can change out our mini lathe to a variable speed lathe too!



Thanks for letting us know. I will be checking on it.


----------



## l blanton (Oct 6, 2009)

The Rikon is the only one I have owned. If it can survive a complete newbie for two and half years with no problems, not to mention three other newbies who bought theres after tryng mine, its got my vote

                                         Larry


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 8, 2009)

I also have the Rikon and it is a great lathe.  It is easy to change the speed on it, much easier then on a Jet.  I turn bowls, even winged bowls and still have plenty of clearance.  I use it on their stand and it does not vibrate a lot or move around when turning off center objects.  Like Bill said they now make a variable speed Rikon so that is also an option. I have always had good customer service.


----------



## DustyDenim (Oct 8, 2009)

Curtis: My father has the Jet 1014VS and loves it. Only problem he has had is he had to replace the switch which has been discussed on here before. He went to the local auto parts store and had it replaced within an hour. As for my opinion though, I would take a serious look at the new Delta Midi Lathe which I seen in my latest Rockler flyer that they had it on sale for 10% off, which brings the price down to $509. Whichever you choose I would chime in with the others who are in favor of the variable speed. If your wife is not used to changing the belts, that alone may burn her out on using any lathe, I know it would me. Whichever brand you choose, many of us are waiting to hear which you choose.


----------



## stolicky (Oct 14, 2009)

So, did you decide on a lathe?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, I stopped in at Woodcraft yesterday and I LOVE the new Delta. Variable speed sort of, but the belt can be moved between three pullies. The bed is machined and very wide and the lathe as a whole looks solid as heck. 

The other thing I saw was teh Rikon mini lathe stand. A simple work of art in flat black paint. It is adjustable in width and VERY adjustable in height to fit nearly anyone out there. Plenty of room for you to stand up close and move around easily.  Price tag is $10 less than the Jet stand too.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 23, 2009)

I ended up doing a little horse trading for a Rockler store brand Excallibur lathe.  This is the same lathe as a Turncrafter Pro sold by PSI.  Not as good of a lathe as the ones I was considering but for what I want it for, I will be PERFECT.  Besides, the "price" was right!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 23, 2009)

BTW, my wife decided she was not interested, at least at this time so she was not a consideration on this one.  IF she decides to try turning, she can use the DVR and I will use the little one!  

Remember, I was not looking for a primary lathe.  I was looking for a backup and possibly carry around lathe that might get used 2 or 3 times per year!


----------

